

Get the Google Wallet APK for you LTE Galaxy Nexus – No Root Required - Urgo
http://www.talkandroid.com/79447-get-the-google-wallet-apk-for-you-lte-galaxy-nexus-no-root-required-courtesy-xda/#.Tu2PzhdjEqF

======
Urgo
Just installed this on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus. Worked like a charm. Up and
running with my free $10 credit from google. Just need to try to find a place
to try it out tomorrow.

Edit: Google has an app for that.
<https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mastercard.paypass> will tell you
where you can use Google Wallet.

